# Topics > Holograms >  i-Presenter, holographic presenters, i-Brain Robotics, Pune, Maharashtra, India

## Airicist

Developer - i-Brain Robotics

----------


## Airicist

i-Present - artificially intelligent hologram presenter

Published on Jan 28, 2017




> Create an unforgettable experience for your customers with an immersive, engaging and intelligent holographic presenter, celebrity, mascot or even a product.

----------

